# Escape DONKEYS



## jdomep (May 16, 2007)

:new_shocked: Here it is 7am and I need a shower! Hubby leaves at 5:30 - I am up - for whatever reason his truck is facing out the driveway so he heads to work (normally he parks right next to the pastures) - 6:00 Oliver gets up - I let the dog out and she is barking her head off - I look past her fence and see Ally (it was like what the heck is that - OMG it is a donkey) Grab hubby's overalls and put them on over my jammies as I run out the door in bare feet. Gate is off it's hinges - no donkeys to be found :new_shocked: I yell for Oliver to get me grain and a phone - he calls Kari (gosh what would I do without my bestest donkey buddy) I travel across the street and see them in a neighboring farmers field (not the one that hates us luckily LOL) I get down and start calling Vernon who always comes because he loves his momma




: No one has brought my lead rope yet so I grab Vernon and slip off the overalls and tie them around his neck and lead him home with Ally following close behind. I am glad Oliver is the first one on his bus because how scary the thought of friends seeing your mom in her pj's leading a donkey with pants



:

I am up now - who needs coffee



:


----------



## Bassett (May 16, 2007)

That is so funny. :aktion033: I can just see it myself. Leading a donkey with a pair of pants. :bgrin :bgrin :aktion033:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 16, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]That had to be a cute site, you leading the donkeys with a pair of overalls, and you in your jammies. :lol: :bgrin At least they didnt go far and you didnt have some busy road to content with. I am sure you would of had a few "looks". :bgrin



: Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 16, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]That is funny and I'm sure it was cute to watch! Glad everyone is home safe and sound



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Suzie (May 16, 2007)

:new_rofl: That is SOOOOOOO funny!! I can see that happening!

Aren't you glad is was not snowing/raining......!! No one ever seems to have alead rope when needed..


----------



## Emily's mom (May 16, 2007)

Wow, what a way to start a day! :aktion033: So glad it all turned out, thank God for hubby's overalls!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 16, 2007)

_[SIZE=14pt]HAHA!!!!! Been in your shoes before!lol We live out a ways, but never fails someone always drives by or stops when I run out in my jammies with my hair a mess!lol[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=14pt]Glad you got your Escapees back in! :bgrin [/SIZE]_


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 17, 2007)

OMG we have stories like that, not good to live through but once it's over and all is well, funny to listen to. so glad you are all ok!!! loved the comment about your son being first on the bus LOL.


----------



## Marnie (May 17, 2007)

Oh, that is funny, would have been a great picture. I remember one time I needed a rope right now, I took my shoe strings out and it worked, did the job but I never thought of taking my pants off!! LOL!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 17, 2007)

I am so glad Vernon



: 'sss his Mama.

Julie...that could have been a disater :no:

It is a nightmare when they get out .... mine act like they don't even know me



: and continue running



:

How did the gate get off the hinges?


----------



## jdomep (May 17, 2007)

I think they had their head in scratching and lifted up an knocked it off...


----------



## tracerace (May 17, 2007)

I thought for sure you were going to say "There I was leading the donkey back with my overalls, in my underwear"....lol.

Funny story. Glad you were in jammies.


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]something you might see here



: ...funny...glad everyone is safely home. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Chico (May 17, 2007)

I hope you don't mind, but I laughed so hard I cried.



When my husband is on business trips, and I have to run the barn, I've run into a few situations too. I'm sure my situations would be pretty humorous in a story. Of course, at the time their pretty interesting to say the least. :bgrin Thanks for the smiles. I'm also glad I'm not the only one who has a moment!

chico


----------

